

According IDC: Losing 50% of your potential buyers due to your website - AlanGreen
http://www.leadsexplorer.com/blog/2008/12/30/losing-50-of-your-potential-buyers-due-to-your-website-idc

======
RiderOfGiraffes
So Alan - you don't mind if I call you Alan do you?

No? Good. I just thought I'd stop by and share my reactions with you.

It seems pretty clear that you've recently stumbled across hacker news and
decided it's full of people who are in desperate need of marketing advice.
Equally clearly it seems you've decided that you're the one to provide it.

However, one of the first principles in marketing is to do your homework and
understand your market. One of the principles that's right up close to that is
to listen to your customers.

So have a look at the items you've submitted so far. None have received
upvotes, and exactly one of them has got any comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1587368>

I'm not qualified to tell you your business, nor to provide an in-depth
analysis of what you're getting wrong. But clearly you're getting something
wrong. If you're honest and genuine, perhaps others might tell you.

But what seems pretty clear is that your current offerings aren't getting
anywhere with the hackers on this site. Perhaps you'd do better if you spoke
to them more clearly in terms they understood, and dealt clearly with issues
they have.

Currently, your posts are really high on the "Ginger Factor" and they're not
going down well.

